# Forum > MMO > Revelation Online Hacks|Cheats > [How-To] Rev Online Exploration (no hacks)

## Muramasa

I'll try and keep the album up to date and add some jump guides to the album soon, but so far I've climbed Battlefront Statues, Misty Hollow (sorta), Mech Citadel (tons), Trial of Four Kings, Deserted Shrine, and Eternal Chasm.

Video for Trial of Four Kings and Eternal Chasm in comment below.

Revelation Online Exploration - Album on Imgur (album)










This post may be updated over time.  :Smile:

----------


## Muramasa

Additional videos:

Practice Your Jump Mechanics with this easy to access open world structure  :Big Grin: 


shot_20170527-021135.jpg

----------

